
AV1 royalty-free video codec from AOM (Google,Mozilla,Cisco,Intel,Microsoft,...) - eln1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOMedia_Video_1
======
eln1
Code:
[https://aomedia.googlesource.com/aom/+/master](https://aomedia.googlesource.com/aom/+/master)

